# Idiot with a bow is #1



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

That's right IWAB was the first man from Utah to shoot the new Strother SR-71. He said I quote: If I was going to get a new bow it would be that one, it was smooth. I ordered mine a long time ago. check them out http://www.strotherarchery.com/


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Are you using the Strother SR-71 on your upcoming LE archery elk hunt?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

He obviously hasn't been to the Black Widow booth yet... 8)


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I seriously spoke with a traditional shooter yesterday who dogged on Black Widow shooters. He didn't say anything about the bow but said that Black Widow shooters are "One of a kind, they think they are the shiz, and you can't tell them ANYTHING!" Ha ha, I just smiled and listened.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Are you using the Strother SR-71 on your upcoming LE archery elk hunt?


Yes sir!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I seriously spoke with a traditional shooter yesterday who dogged on Black Widow shooters. He didn't say anything about the bow but said that Black Widow shooters are "One of a kind, they think they are the shiz, and you can't tell them ANYTHING!" Ha ha, I just smiled and listened.


He was obviously suffering from Black Widow Bow envy. 8)

But hell, can you blame him? Look at these beauties! It just don't get any purteir than this! 8)


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

> He was obviously suffering from Black Widow Bow envy.


It's got to be! Especially if he was looking at that one-piece cocobolo recurve on the right in your photo.

Of course the SR-71 is a nice looking bow too.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

What's more is, they shoot as nice as they look. 8)


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

You two have got to be brain dead.................Welcome too the 2000's boys! :mrgreen: :roll: _(O)_


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I know!!! Aint it great!!! 8)


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Now I remember why I can't stand this site.....Tradional take overs! You start a post about real bows and next thing you know....................... :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

"Real" bows? -_O- 

CMASD's (Complicated Mechanical Arrow Shooting Device) I refuse to call them"bows".

Compound's are real bows, like Pam Anderson has real titties.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

north slope said:


> Now I remember why I can't stand this site.....Tradional take overs! You start a post about real bows and next thing you know....................... :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


That's funny right there... I should have SR71's in stock in Logan within a week or so for anyone wanting to join NS in trying this bad bow out.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh yeah, and we should have PSE and MArtin recurves showing up anyday now too for the Tex-style shooters out there


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> Now I remember why I can't stand this site.....Tradional take overs! You start a post about real bows and next thing you know....................... :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


Out of all the clowns on this sight may be THREE of us shoot traditional full time... :? The rest of you guys are just closet traditionalists. You think you guys would put up a better fight. Besides, who else is gonna stir up the pot? After all, It's my job to get under your skin little troll man. Been doing it for two years, why should I stop now? :twisted:

Yes, my plan to take over the world is taking shape. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> join NS in trying this *BAD* bow out.


You said it not me... :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> Oh yeah, and we should have PSE and MArtin recurves showing up anyday now too for the Tex-style shooters out there


Ya! All three of us... :?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Compound's are real bows, like *Pam Anderson has real titties*.


Those aren't real ?!?!?!??!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> TopofUtahArcher said:
> 
> 
> > Oh yeah, and we should have PSE and MArtin recurves showing up anyday now too for the Tex-style shooters out there
> ...


Maybe this is why more shops don't carry trad bows... there is only 3 fulltimers out there, and they are predjudice about what bow they shoot anyways. BTW, the PSE recurves went out the door pretty quick, and the Martin Jaguar Takedown has been gettin a lot of looky-loos too. Already sold the 30# when it gets here... so quit pulling the minority card Tex, you're not a protected class.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

To get back to the subject at hand. Idiot is NOT #1. He used to be but I have called him 3 times this week, left messages on FB and text him today. He will not return my calls or messages. He can now be your friend NS because he obviously doesn't want to be mine.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> To get back to the subject at hand. Idiot is NOT #1. He used to be but I have called him 3 times this week, left messages on FB and text him today. He will not return my calls or messages. He can now be your friend NS because he obviously doesn't want to be mine.


He is my friend. He is in Idaho working, just calm down. He told me he does not like you because your old and smell like ben-gay.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That's not the only thing he smells like... He takes Metamucil every morning and it makes him have runny farts. :shock:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Love you Scott!!!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Scott!! Quit changing the subject! Dang-it! Now I have to go back and re-read a bunch of posts to give you some more grief!


----------

